# new here



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I am new to this forum. My little girl, Zoey, was born Dec 12- she is 3 weeks old today! I go visit her at the breeders once a week to bond, and to discuss any questions. I love her so much already and can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is darling and I love the name.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! She is a little doll... I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of her as she grows! She will be home with you before ya know it!!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she's beautiful. Love the coloring. Will be an interesting one to see how it changes over time! You're so lucky that you get to see her every week. My breeders have always been far away so i never got that priviledge.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's really great you're going every week! I love her coloring. I can't wait to watch her grow with weekly pictures from you!!!
Welcome!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

That is such an adorable picture! Welcome, we're excited for you.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Exxxxciting!! Cute puppy and name! I'm sure the time between now and when u bring her home will allow you to get everything you need and get organised.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's beautiful. Very pretty coloring.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! I also love the coloring, you will be in for a treat when the color starts changing. Welcome to the forum. Read all you can on dog behavior and positive reinforcement.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! I would have loved to be close to my breeder too! (although we did... and still do, keep in regular contact!)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

How exciting that you get to know each other before you being her home. A friend of mine did that with her 2 Great Danes and it made all the difference in the world. Congratulations and can't wait to see how she grows 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How lucky you are to visit and bond with your pretty baby Zoey every week. It will help the time go a little faster till you can bring her home in your loving arms. Congratulations! I can't wait to see more of your sweet girl.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome and congratulations to you and Zoey.. Ditto on loving the coloring and interested to see how and when it changes, as Havs are related to chameleons you know. (Just kidding). You are very lucky to be able to visit her weekly. She will surely know you when you bring her home


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome - she is gorgeous. I'll look forward to hearing more about this cutie as she grows.


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Zoey 5 weeks*

thanks everyone! I will bring her home Feb 8  I saw her today and she is growing so fast. here are a couple of pics from my visit.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Precious !!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH! I'm excited for you! She's a cutie!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww....the baby is so scared. Did she settled and go to sleep?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Bet you're counting the days. It'll be here before ou know it.


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful little girl. We were fortunate to be able to visit Huey 3 time before we brought him home last May. He sleep through the night from the very first day. I want to think he was comfortable with us prior to leaving his litter. The breeder sent a blanket from his bed and a toy he had. Good luck and enjoy your new girl and You new adventure.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucky you and lucky pup,that you are able to get to know each other a little before the great day.Zoey looks like she will be great fun!


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

I went to see Zoey tonight. She is growing sooo fast. I tried to take some pictures but she wasn't interested in sitting still  I am feeling a little nervous about bringing her home next friday, but I'm sure once she's home, we will all settle in


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She is adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures when you bring her home.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

She is adorable! It will be the longest week of your life  Take lots of pictures.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

smiley65 said:


> I went to see Zoey tonight. She is growing sooo fast. I tried to take some pictures but she wasn't interested in sitting still  I am feeling a little nervous about bringing her home next friday, but I'm sure once she's home, we will all settle in


piece of cake lol http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/open-paw’s-guide-first-two-weeks-your-new-dog


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dont feed your dog from a bowl? ummmm....
Thanks Dave 
I especially love the "lol" after piece of cake. 8 more sleeps!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

smiley65 said:


> I went to see Zoey tonight. She is growing sooo fast. I tried to take some pictures but she wasn't interested in sitting still  I am feeling a little nervous about bringing her home next friday, but I'm sure once she's home, we will all settle in


I am excited for you. Glad you saw Zoey and the time will go very fast.
Yeah!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Zoey is super cute! I had a chance to visit my puppy a couple of times before I picked her up at 11 weeks. After the first visit, I left a Pashmina-style scarf with the breeder, which smelled like me, so when I brought Emmie home she bonded really fast with me. I think the visits and scarf helped make the transition go smoothly. You're off to a great start. Good luck. -Jeanne


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

*She's home!*

The wait is finally over! I brought Zoey home today.  She cried for the entire trip- 1 hour- and was as happy as the rest of us when we got home. she loves her space that I have created for her. She has a place to sleep/ play/potty/eat. The chew toys are a hit, and for some reason, so is the crate liner...she goes nuts on that thing! I have shown her the yard, and allowed her to explore the living room (with careful supervision). So far 1 poop success on the pads and 0 pee success....we will work on that...she is very stealthy in that department, and then it's over in a second. As you can see in the photos, she is sleepy...and she like the pillow bed better than her crate......which I think is fine as long as we work on crate training. At least sleeping here she is confined, but can use her pads if she needs to. I am in love, and so is my daughter....it's been a long, exciting day.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderfully adorable!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

She is adorable! Enjoy every minute. Let her get used to the crate. You will both be happy in the long run.


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Am I just supposed to let her cry?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She will sleep better at night if you put her in her crate up on the bedside table or a chair, next to your bed. If she cries put your fingers into the crate. They usually settle down pretty well if they can see/hear/smell you at night like that. During the day? Yes, sometimes you have to let them cry, while you remain in the area so they learn they are all right.

She's beautiful! Look at those eye lashes!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! She is very cute.

I especially loved the close up face picture with her eyes closed. SWEET. :kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zoey has a really nice place there, she looks beautiful sleeping on her blanket. Congratulations!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Bless her she is a sweet heart.Do what ever suits you and your family best with sleeping arrangements,there are no hard and fast rules,as all pups are individuals,and all owners have different ideas about what suits them,the main thing is not to stress out about things and enjoy her,and she will become a happy confident young lady!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cohgratulations ,adorable pics. Time to start on separation excercises. here's a good article http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo! So exciting for you! She is just gorgeous. enjoy


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

we made it through night 1. Wahoo. Starting on crate training today. I had her crate in her ex pen with the door off, and she slept most of the night there. Today, I left her to go grocery shopping. She was quiet and relaxed when I left, and in the exact same spot when I came home. She has done all of her eliminating outside today, which is great. We just had a stroll around the block and she is now in her crate (in her ex pen) with the door on. I simply moved her there when she was getting sleepy, and she had no complaints. It's been about 20 minutes and not a peep.
Thank you everyone for your comments!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

So cute! welcome!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey is such a cutie pie. My Zoe says Hi Zoey and says not to cry.


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Night number 2 was a big success. At bedtime I put Zoey in her crate and took her to my room. She slept beside my bed without a peep from about 11 pm until 450. I took her out to pee, and put her back in her crate. She chewed her teething bone quietly, and fell back asleep until 730. yay  She has been whining a little and going to the front door when she needs to potty, and I've been letting her out at least every couple of hours. It's pretty chilly in the mornings still, so I'm off to buy her a coat.
hava great day everyone!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a good girl!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a beautiful little gal, love her coloring, keep sending pictures.*


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Good girl and good for you! Petco has a one day coupon online at Retailmenot! I am going to get food and treats for Lily.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe precious!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I like the action shot! She is adorable


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

haha omg the action shot!!! How precious..... so darn cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

it's great that she is going to the door when she needs to go. I still don't know what Doug's signal is for potty however he has constant access witha doggy door


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoey says good night


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Those pics just make my heart melt!


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

*some recent pics*

hard to believe she's been home for 3 weeks!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh so cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Zoey has the Havanese head tilt down to a tee!She has a beautiful profile.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

She is too cute for words! I wonder why they sleep with their noses thru the crate. Julie does that too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome Zoey you are one beautiful pup, love the pictures, keep them coming. hoto:*


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aww thanks guys. She sure is wonderful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

puppy-love said:


> She is too cute for words! I wonder why they sleep with their noses thru the crate. Julie does that too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


To practice looking as pathetic as possible!:bounce:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Zoey really is a beauty!_


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so adorable!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

clare said:


> Zoey has the Havanese head tilt down to a tee!She has a beautiful profile.


Is the head tilt a specific Hav thing? Do other breeds do it? Bama does but Miss Yorkie does not.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Cuter than a kitten on a cupcake. arty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ewokpup said:


> Is the head tilt a specific Hav thing? Do other breeds do it? Bama does but Miss Yorkie does not.


I think other breeds do it too,but Havs seem to have got it down to a fine art!


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Zoey is so very cute!


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy to see the sun!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pup - she is beautiful! I love her coloring. Sounds like she is doing great on her potty training, too!


----------

